# Looking for a pitbull



## Jamie123321 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm looking for a pitbull not a bully style pitbull but traditional looking pitbull in Louisiana. All I'm seeing is gotti and razor edge which I have one of each. Does anyone know any breeders

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Gotti and RE are not APBTs, they are American Bullies, totally separate breed. I'm not familiar with that area but if your looking for a true APBT I'd suggest going to some ADBA shows in your area and talking with people there. That'll most likely be your best bet or someone there can point you in the right direction


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Research, research and then research again.
Go to ADBA shows, get a Gazette subscription and talk to as many people as you possibly can.
This is not a breed for just anybody, and judging by the fact that you have to ask people on the internet to find a dog for you without even listing any bloodlines and only saying how you want your dog to look, you need to study up a bit more.


----------



## Jamie123321 (Jan 30, 2012)

I've studied up I stay a few blocks from mr floyd boudreaux.i found a few dogs that I liked. Camelot also found dog off machine gun kelly. I just asked because maybe someone knew a good breeder or is a breeder on here

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

is there a particular bloodline you are interested in or look? what is the function you want in the dog? Do you know Mr. Boudreaux or are you just saying you live near him? if you know him or are able to talk with him and he has your type of dog you want I would say use that contact and see if he has some leads for you to some local breeders.


----------



## Jamie123321 (Jan 30, 2012)

We have had some in the past and so far one of my favorite dogs besides a lab I had but any way I was jus looking for a different bloodline. Most common here is the gotti and razor edge. I've ran across some craver and a few others but I was looking to experience a different bloodline

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

well razors edge and gotti are not even pit bulls. they are american bullys so if looking at carver or lines like that you are looking at 2 different breeds all together. There are some breeders on here , maybe one of them can speak up and maybe help you find what you are looking for.


----------



## Jamie123321 (Jan 30, 2012)

I know then difference between an american bully and apbt. Just wanted to know if anyone knew where I could find a traditional apbt in Louisiana.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Jamie123321 said:


> I'm looking for a pitbull not a bully style pitbull but traditional looking pitbull in Louisiana. All I'm seeing is gotti and razor edge which I have one of each. Does anyone know any breeders
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I can see why members would think you didn't know the difference, anyone who says "bully pitbull" is questionable. Then to mention gotti and razor edge just puts the icing on the cake. However I think going to an adba show like mentioned above is great advice and so is the advice to do research.


----------



## Jamie123321 (Jan 30, 2012)

Yea I get what your saying my mistake. I own both 
Heres my boy 
Steel








And seven







Both are 18 weeks

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice looking dogs. Do you have papers on them? and are you prepared to crate and rotate with these dogs. An ADBA dog will be DA.


----------



## Jamie123321 (Jan 30, 2012)

Nope there aren't papered another reason I want a apbt from a legit breeder.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jamie123321 (Jan 30, 2012)

And thanks rabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

head to desk


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

Jamie123321 said:


> Nope there aren't papered another reason I want a apbt from a legit breeder.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


how does getting a papered dog make 2 unpapered dogs "legit"?
those two dogs are RE and gotti?

adding a true game dog to this household just might blow up in your face. i hope you are prepared to take the necessary measures to prevent a nightmare.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

So confused right now If you live near Mrs Floyd. Well I know for fact That he still has and produces a few dogs here and their And I was just aboout to get a dog from him after couple of conversations we had. I was offered something different that I wanted a bit more. So What I am asking is why not get a pup from him?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Rudy4747 said:


> So confused right now If you live near Mrs Floyd. Well I know for fact That he still has and produces a few dogs here and their And I was just aboout to get a dog from him after couple of conversations we had. I was offered something different that I wanted a bit more. So What I am asking is why not get a pup from him?


Yup! ... ^^

REALLY: to me it sounds like maybe a pound puppy special is what needs to be looked into~


----------



## Jamie123321 (Jan 30, 2012)

I've had pups from him in the past
Just wanted to experience a new pup with a different bloodline

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

first thing you need to do then, before you get to attached to those two dogs, get rid of them. there is no reason other thjan you doing some messed up breedings to have un papered bully's and a registered apbt. please explain that to me. those dogs are young enuf to find a good home for. 
then you can get on then path to locatong a good apbt. seemed strange floyd lives couple blocks away and your looking for something else. you should be down there doing everything you could possibly do, to try to learn from him. plus he has some of the best apbt;s in the world, and you want to try something else.........................


----------

